# Assurance vol MacBook Pro : Apple Care ?



## mattdaft (12 Octobre 2006)

Salut !

Je post dans la section des portables car à priori c'est là qu'il y a le maximum de gens concernés par le vol.

Savez-vous si Apple Care assure contre le vol ou pas ? En Australie ? (je n'ai pas trouvé la liste des pays concernés)
Et est-ce qu'on peux acheter Apple Care après quelques jours avoir acheté le portable ? (c'est mon cas).

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

mattdaft a dit:


> Savez-vous si Apple Care assure contre le vol ou pas ? En Australie ? (je n'ai pas trouvé la liste des pays concernés)


Je ne pense pas; ça, c'est plutôt du ressort de ton assurance privée (genre assurance ménage)
Apple Care, c'est une garantie sur le matériel

Mais si d'autres ont d'autres informations...



mattdaft a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'on peux acheter Apple Care après quelques jours avoir acheté le portable ?


Oui, jusqu'à une année après, même.


----------



## mattdaft (12 Octobre 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup manolo81 !


----------



## peteskwal (14 Octobre 2006)

en ce qui me concerne c'est l'assurance personnel (de mon pere, y etant encore affilié) qui a marché. Et plutot pas mal. Si je n'avais pas perdu de données (sic) cela aurait presque ete une bonne affaire


----------

